# Windows Server 2003 installieren und konfigurieren. Einfach oder schwierig?



## chrysler (30. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag.
Ich habe mal nach anderen Betriebssystemen geschaut, weil mir XP und Vista nicht gefallen, denn ich möchte mehr am System basteln können. Linux habe ich schon ausprobiert (Linux SuSe 10), aber meine Internet-Hardware (W-Lan) macht mir da Probleme. (Anm.: Internet über Kabel ist aufgrund der Entfernung zum Router nicht möglich).
Was ich mir an Linux erhoffte, sind mehr Möglichkeiten, das System nach eigenen Wünschen zu gestalten.

Nun spricht sich auch rum, dass es schon Privatanwender gibt, die Windows Server 2003 nutzen. Ich bin ein Neuling was Server, Konfiguration usw. angeht. Mit Konsolen und deren Befehle komme ich meist nicht klar, außer einfache Dinge mit batch unter Windows. 
Wie läuft denn eine Installation bei Windows Server 2003 ab? Ist sie von der "Bedienfreundlichkeit" so einfach wie XP? Wie aufwändig ist eine Konfiguration, nach der Installation?


----------



## atlantyz (30. Mai 2007)

Du wirst durch die Installation geführt wie bei Windows XP, dementsprechend einfach ist auch die Konfiguration.


----------



## soyo (30. Mai 2007)

Ich frage mich, was du dir von MS Server 2003 erhoffst. Wenn du basteln willst, bist du eigentlich bei Linux richtig aufgehoben. 

Was fehlt dir denn unter Windows XP?


Gruß soyo


----------



## chrysler (30. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte einen lokalen Netzwerk-Server einrichten, und mehr automatische Prozesse ablaufen lassen.

Wie schaut es auf Windows Server 2003 mit exe-Dateien aus? Können die auch so ausgeführt werden, wie auf den anderen Systemen? Wie steht es mit Spielen?


----------



## neger16 (18. Oktober 2010)

hmm flashgames ja... richtige Spiele wie kayne and Lynch oder überhaupt solche spiele gehn nicht


----------

